# Looking for raft up partners with kids



## elmayor (Dec 13, 2003)

Hi,

My girlfiend and I will be sailing a 393 Benneteau out of Tortolla from 27 June through 5 July.

We will be bringing my 8 yr old daughter for her first overnight sailing adventure.

It would be great to link up with other families who will be sailing with children as to keep her spirits up and looking forward to playmates. 

Thanks
John Cavedo
[email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Rented out of Tortola with Moorings and took my grandaughters. I made sure to carry a 9" TV/VCR to accomadate them. We were the life of the moorings we went to. Had movie night w/ popcorn etc.The girls had a ball. You will meet others with children and as kids are they will meet each other and look forward to seeing them at other anchorages you go to. Have fu.


----------

